# diy drop checker on the cheap



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

sorry, forgot to metion you can buy the airlocks at any natural living store that carries beer supplies or off any beer or wine brewing supply website. dirt cheap.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

a bit large, but it'll get the job done! 

google diy dropchecker, there's a guy who made them out of the little plastic things you get the prizes in, from the quarter machine at the grocery store, using that and a half in ch of a Bic pen lol. I made one myself and it worked out nicely and was fairly small. (then I found a guy on ebay who sold the glass ones for $5 each or something and I ordered three lol)


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

I realize its a bit big but in my 120g it shouldnt be too obtrusive I'll just hide it behind some plants. I was mainly going for quick and easy as well as dirt cheap. it was the easiest thing I could come up with. with more labor I could definatly build a smaller model (especially after googleing diy dropcheckers) now just to get some 4dkh reference fluid.....


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Great instructions, well done! This will def get the job done. I get some sort of satisfaction out of DIY projects and saving a bit of cash also.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

you can make your own 4dkh fluid. google that too. Get a gallon of 0dkh water from the grocery store and add (I think it's baking soda) you'll have to google the recipe for that too, but it's simple and a lot cheaper than buying it. Or... if you don't trust the grocery store, it's fairly cheap from a few sources that claim to have lab grade 4dkh.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

the opening looks a bit small, it will work but will take longer for your results. (wider opening = faster gas exchange)


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks good! Think maybe you could seal off the top with aquarium sealant?


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

Nue said:


> Looks good! Think maybe you could seal off the top with aquarium sealant?


 you could, but then it would be harder to fill with reference fluid thats why I made a gasket instead of siliconing it.


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

jreich said:


> the opening looks a bit small, it will work but will take longer for your results. (wider opening = faster gas exchange)


 good point I did not consider that.


----------

